# USA Sprawl Festival, Round 3: Dallas III - North suburbs (Land of Big)



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Link to the first thread in this series:
USA Sprawl Festival

Or, click on the following links to see just individual cities in that thread:

Kansas City
Some northern Denver suburbs
Albuquerque
Seattle
Las Vegas
Dallas-Fort Worth
Some western & southern Minneapolis suburbs
Orange County, California
Philadelphia
Tucson
Orlando
Northern Virginia/DC
Cleveland
Houston
Northern Atlanta suburbs
Indianapolis
Long Island, New York
Jacksonville
Boston

The 2nd round ones:

Phoenix-East
Phoenix-South
Phoenix-North
Phoenix-West
Portland
Silicon Valley
Los Angeles
San Bernardino County, California
San Diego - south
San Diego - north
Buffalo
Broward County, Florida
Dallas-Fort Worth II
Riverside County, California
Denver - south suburbs
Orange County II
Bergen and Passaic Counties, New Jersey
Milwaukee
Columbus, Ohio
El Paso, with some Juarez
San Antonio
Detroit
Tampa
Cincinnati
East Bay Area, Kollyfornia
Sacramento, Kollyfornia
Memphis
St. Louis
Miami
Orlando II
Denver III - East suburbs
Birmingham, Alabama
Houston II

And the 3rd round ones:

Las Vegas II
Reno, Nevada
Austin, Texas
Oklahoma City
Chicago I - North suburbs
Atlanta II - North suburbs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DALLAS III - NORTH DALLAS*

You might be wondering why I'm doing a 3rd Dallas one. Well, it's because maps.live.com recently in-filled their previous birds-eye views with some higher quality pics in North Dallas. The ones in the first thread had kinda sucky quality, the ones in the 2nd thread tended to be more around Forth Worth and Arlington, so finally we've got some high-quality, recent photos in North Dallas.

-------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to North Dallas. Where everything is big.

Including the personalities.









The houses are big.









The shopping centers are big, as are their parking lots.









Big houses. With big fountains. No expense is spared.









Even bigger houses, on big lots.









The high schools are big.









Big, wide, winding roads.









The condos are also big, with no expense spared.









Even the medium-sized houses are big, with big swimming pools.









Big baseball fields.









The shopping malls are definitely big.









The golf courses are big, surrounded by big houses.









The churches are REALLY big.









Big office buildings next to the big freeway.









Even the smaller shopping centers are pretty big.









The older houses are pretty big, too.









And even the small, starter homes are kinda big.









The warehouses are big.









More big houses. With some big trees.









Another big shopping center. With a big parking lot. And two big obelisks which serve absolutely no purpose whatsoever except to show off.









A big Ikea.









A couple of big office buildings, with big parking garages.









A big, huge collection of soccer fields.









More big houses under construction.









A big school under construction.









GASP! It's pretty small. For shame! This must be the slums.









A Mormon church nestled amid some more big houses. An all-American scene!









A big apartment complex.









More big medium-sized houses.









Some big trees dividing two big subdivisions.









Had enough of the big houses yet?









Well then I'll give you a break. But don't look at the big houses at the top with their big garages!









Big freeway next to a big business park.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

the smaller houses in these pictures would be cosidedered huge in the uk


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hmmm i can't see or hear the word "big" anymore


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

i don't like those suburbs


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG. That's like hell. Those small houses are like mansions in most other cities.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

mbuildings said:


> i don't like those suburbs


me too, looks totally ugly...never want to live there hno:.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

jessemh431 said:


> Those small houses are like mansions in most other cities.


I wouldn't consider those small. And Dallas has small houses just like any other city, but I guess not a lot in the suburbs.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

how much cost a house in USA?? cause they are soooo big i can't understand how amercian citizens can pay house like this?? I'm from europe and here we have not this kind of house even for the most more paid peoples?? Can someone explain??


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

It's easy to pick on Dallas, but every large American city suffers from this kind of sprawl. Bigger cities just have more of it. 
For whatever reason, this wasteful lifestyle is the one that *most* Americans prefer right now. I don't like it, but there is nothing anyone can do about it. It's the free market at work. 

American Dream = biggest house I can afford as far away from the city center as I can realistically get. 

If that changes during the course of any of our lifetimes, I'll be shocked.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

this kind of house with swimming pool cost in average 500.000 euros here in europe, how much in the USA?? i think less...


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

No trees, no green........just Houses, prefab shopping centers and cement.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

A few people have asked how much these houses cost.

These are new houses in Plano, which is the north Dallas suburb where many of these pictures come from.

*$383,021*








http://www.newhomesource.com/homedetail/specid-549964/view-media

*$308,900*








http://www.newhomesource.com/homedetail/planid-368278/view-media

*$444,205*









*$279,900*








http://www.newhomesource.com/homedetail/planid-368274/view-media


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

wahou and a lot of American can afford this... cause there are full of this house in this suburbs. Is everybody rich in USA??


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

cristof said:


> Is everybody rich in USA??


No.


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

i wonder is that the richest suburbs of dallas
if not than where is the american economy crisis??


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

loool i'm wondering too...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting, those house prices would be near a million dollars in the Netherlands.

Check this out, low budget home in the Netherlands (between the poles)









USD 300,000


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

drowningman666 said:


> i wonder is that the richest suburbs of dallas
> if not than where is the american economy crisis??


Those are the rich northern suburbs of Dallas, Plano & Frisco, not the richest but very wealthy.

From what I understand the economy here in North Texas for the most is farly strong, and hasnt been affected as severly as other parts of the country. 

As for Plano & Frisco, the neighborhoods are nice places, mostly home to conservative white people, who look down on places like where I live but thats my opinion.


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

TexasStar said:


> It's easy to pick on Dallas, but every large American city suffers from this kind of sprawl. Bigger cities just have more of it.
> For whatever reason, this wasteful lifestyle is the one that *most* Americans prefer right now. I don't like it, but there is nothing anyone can do about it. It's the free market at work.
> 
> American Dream = biggest house I can afford as far away from the city center as I can realistically get.
> ...


I think it's easy to pick on Texas, every city has sprawl but the massiveness of Texas sprawl is pretty shocking to me. Some parts of the Dallas suburbs look like a giant collection of cul-de-sacs.

Cowboys suck by the way.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ dtzeigler*

^^ Heh, wait 'til you see Kansas City. Bond James Bond has an entire thread for it. Kansas City's sprawl is far worse than Plano's and Frisco's, trust me. :yes:


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Interesting, those house prices would be near a million dollars in the Netherlands.
> 
> Check this out, low budget home in the Netherlands (between the poles)
> 
> ...


omg so for this price i prefer living in those terrible dallas suburbs
you pay 300 000$$ and you live in a wooden shed
holland is such an expensive country


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ drowningman666*

^^ Well, each to his own then.

I prefer these Dutch budget-homes. 

They have this classy and chic look and they're easier to maintain than those American McMansions. :yes:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pictures of Texas suburbia. Never seen much of it, but suburbia is suburbia where you go...it all looks the same when you look at it from a bigger picture.

Dallas sure is brown and looks kind of dusty though. :shifty:



Bond James Bond said:


> *$444,205*


This house would be more than $800,000 here in Hartford, and upwards of $1.5 million in the Southwestern part of the state of Connecticut. To answer the question to our non-American friends here...Texas has incredibly cheap real estate, much lower than the national average.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ 10ROT*



10ROT said:


> Dallas sure is brown and looks kind of dusty though. :shifty:


Well, maybe the WindowsLive's satellite images for Dallas' northern surburbs were taken just after winter. I mean, I can still see some traces of snow on top of that IKEA's roof.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

^ North Texas has plenty of green the rest of the year. I know because I will be raking up the leaves again in the fall.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I wonder if suburban communities like that will continue to exist in 50 years.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

cristof said:


> wahou and a lot of American can afford this... cause there are full of this house in this suburbs.


They can't afford it. Just read about how the Subprime Loans functioned.hno:



> Is everybody rich in USA??


Since the USD has been master of all global finance, the average person has more wealth than the average person in France or Germany even with a huge current account deficit. However, the wealth inequality is highest in the western world.

And of course, fuel is about 30-40% of the price in Europe, which allows more driving and more suburbs.

All this may change soon, of course.:cheers:


Let's go back on topic...


----------



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

OMG I definetely wouldn't like to live in such place. I'd rather live in a commieblock estate.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

the USA is by far the world's most fascinating country, I love Amercia ...
when i think that people can live in such big house like this wahoou, i'm envying. 
in Europe all is harder, expensive,... what a pitty,... 
this is my own "point of vue."


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

In that shot of the many soccer fields, only the dark green one looks like it's actually used, while rest seem abandoned.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

In Dallas:



Bond James Bond said:


> A few people have asked how much
> *$444,205*


In Stockholm Sweden:

*$785,000*










Just as an example. Thats quite a big differents. A new Texas mansion compaired to a older small swedish house.
I couldnt get a decent apartment in a nice area of Stockholm for the price of the texas mansion.

I am moving to Texas right now.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

urbanfan89 said:


> They can't afford it. Just read about how the
> Since the USD has been master of all global finance, the average person has more wealth than the average person in France or Germany even with a huge current account deficit. However, the wealth inequality is highest in the western world.


Still.... USA is the country I have been to where I have seen most poor people begging for money. (Not counting India). So that wealth is obviously not for everyone. Like all places in the world of course.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

And to keep this thread on topic......

Great pics. Really impressive. :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

in comparison with other countries this big house ( just in mexico ) would cost about $US350,000
about 10 x 30 meters


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

I would kill myself if I ever even visited this area


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

irving1903 said:


> who look down on places like where I live but thats my opinion.


Why would they look down on Dallas and/or Irving?



dtzeigler said:


> Cowboys suck by the way.


I don't know if you insinuated this, but not everyone in Texas is a hick cowboy. I HAAAAAAATE that stereotype!! It's one of my pet peeves. (Sorry, I wasn't trying to attach you!)



SkyBridge said:


> I would kill myself if I ever even visited this area


Oh please.


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Why "Oh please"? Am I not entitled to my own opinion?
I think the area is monotonous, repetitive, boring, desert-like and uninspiring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

drowningman666 said:


> omg so for this price i prefer living in those terrible dallas suburbs
> you pay 300 000$$ and you live in a wooden shed
> holland is such an expensive country


It's not a wooden shed, but the wood is added to the outside to make it look more fancy.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

me too... i'm moving right now...


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

kevin_wk said:


> dtzeigler said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboys suck by the way.
> ...


I think he was referring to the Dallas Cowboys of the National Football League.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

SkyBridge said:


> ^ Why "Oh please"? Am I not entitled to my own opinion?
> I think the area is monotonous, repetitive, boring, desert-like and uninspiring.


Dallas is NOT "desert like"


----------



## steveoyo (Apr 17, 2008)

So many houses, I live in Norwich, UK and live in the outer most suburb and I take a 40 minute walk into the city centre everyday, haha. I could never imagine living in a place like that, looks crazy big, and the suburbs dont have much character. So cheap there though,

$444,000 here will get you a 3 bedroom inner city terrace









or a 4 bedroom suburban semi


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

kevin_wk said:


> Why would they look down on Dallas and/or Irving?


i've just had some bad experinces with people from those rich areas in DFW, in school, sports, and just in life.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

the suburbs is the way of live of many american citizens, we, european, can't all live in the suburbs cause we have not the place for this. Even if there are some european suburbs which look like the american, in the end, that's not in our tradition... so a lot of european can't understand...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Keep in mind people...Dallas is a cheap city even by American standards. 

I'm as shocked by the prices as you guys are.


----------



## GustavoMG (Feb 24, 2008)

cristof said:


> wahou and a lot of American can afford this... cause there are full of this house in this suburbs. Is everybody rich in USA??


Not everyboby, but a lot of people.
That is the reazon that the USA is, by far, the first world power!
I can´t say this american way of life is my favorite, but living in these suburbs should be very good. The quality of life you have, with such a good infra-structure is amazing!


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

The Texas market in general is very affordable.

You don't have to be rich to live your dream in Texas.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Courtesy of ChrisLA, here are a few pics of Dallas suburbs from the ground.



ChrisLA said:


> Here you go, Canada meet suburban Dallas. Looks kinda the same to me.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

GustavoMG said:


> Not everyboby, but a lot of people.
> That is the reazon that the USA is, by far, the first world power!
> I can´t say this american way of life is my favorite, but living in these suburbs should be very good. The quality of life you have, with such a good infra-structure is amazing!


yeah i totally agree with you


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

i feel ill just looking at it. Wouldn't mind living in big houses like that.... i'd just have to not visit the horrible malls and not look at any aerial photos!!!!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow,houses in Texas are so huge and cheap!


----------

